# First 1911 purchase - a bit of advice?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all.

Disabled Veteran and I have little to no experience in civilian weapons - all I've really dealt with is an M9, M4 and M16 in day to day carry and the other goodies you can play with on the range when you're active duty.

Looking to purchase my first 1911 and I don't want a piece of junk...technically that's not true, I do own a World War II model 1911 that my Great Grandfather used but it's more of an heirloom with sentimental value than something I'd take to a range and fire on a consistent basis.

Unfortunately I live in California, so choices are slim. Recently picked up a Smith and Wesson SIGMA 9 MM and while it's a good gun for the price...it's clunky, loose and not what I'm used to by comparison to what we carried in the Army.

I'm looking at either a Kimber Gold Team Match II or a Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail.

There are NOT a lot of 1911's in shops in my area to hold and get the feel of - obviously the Dan Wesson is around 500-600 more (if not more by the time I get around to making the decision) due to it being a discontinued since 2010.

Are there any thoughts out there, any recommendations outside of these two 1911 models for a quality first time 1911 to take out to the range?

Bottom line is any and all advice is appreciated. I'm looking for something quality and tight that isn't going to break the bank, but locks up like a vault and feels like one solid piece of metal in my hand when I'm firing it.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Hard to go wrong with a Dan Wessonm, the Commander Classic Bobtail was discontinued a year or two ago and the Valor Bobtail replaced it.

Personally I've had bad experiences with multiple Kimbers, while their current offereings seem to be more on the level as far as quality os concerned, I still think there are better option for either the same $$$ or slightly more.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Feb 17, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Hard to go wrong with a Dan Wessonm, the Commander Classic Bobtail was discontinued a year or two ago and the Valor Bobtail replaced it.
> 
> Personally I've had bad experiences with multiple Kimbers, while their current offereings seem to be more on the level as far as quality os concerned, I still think there are better option for either the same $$$ or slightly more.


Right, I've heard the same about Kimbers. I chose the model I did because it's design was made for Olympic teams, but for all I know it uses the same inner parts as all Kimbers in the price range.

Reading over the DOJ accepted hand guns list for California can get exhausting, so if you have other recommendations in terms of large manufacturers please let me know the manufacturer and I'll check to see if it's legal in my state before looking into it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking over the CA DOJ list, here's what catches my eye. 

Springfield Stainless Loaded 5" or Springfield TRP, some offerings from Les Baer, Sig Sauer Stainless Target & others.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I like Springfields. If you are definite with the two choices you mentioned, I'd go with the Dan Wesson.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Feb 17, 2012)

Think I'm going to go with the Springer - only thing I've read up is that they have a lot of feeding problems because of the magazines included with the model mentioned - any suggestions on where I can pick up some top of the line [_magazines_] at a decent price online?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

my favorite magazines are the wilson combat 8rd mags. I have had no problems with them they run around $30. 

I had horrible luck with pro mag magazines in my Colt Govt.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Think I'm going to go with the Springer - only thing I've read up is that they have a lot of feeding problems because of the magazines included with the model mentioned - any suggestions on where I can pick up some top of the line [_magazines_] at a decent price online?


Wilson 47Ds or ETMs, Tripp Cobra mags, and McCormick Power mags are the way to go. CheaperThanDirt.com typically has had the best prices on Wilson mags, but it never hurts to shop around.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a SA Trophy Match (the TRP's non-tactical cousin.) The OEM mags work fine. That said, when I buy new mags, I buy Wilsons.
FWIW, the DW would have been a great choice as well.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey? My best advice on this subject is simple: Buy a GLOCK or an HK. Barring that, the Springfield Range Officer has better features than the Loaded, and it's cheaper.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is ur first 1911? You have really good (and expensive) taste. Ive owned 2 borh different calibers borh differrnt brands. But unless the magazine is flat out broken or the followers bent MOST 1911 feeding issues arent the magazines. A brand new SA with new mags should feed fine. Maybe you read or heard something about a specific model but most modern 1911s ESPECIALLY the price range you are looking at have had the feed ramp and barrel throat bored and polished and should feed silly putty rounds damn near! Lol. 

The 100% unadultered mil-specs sometimes have hollow points hang up. This happened with my Delta Elite 10mm so i had to feed fmj rounds, but it digested those all day. Ive heard the same about 45s too. But ive seen bare bones rock islands feed hydra shoks, gold sabers and hornady xtps no problem. 

But you are talking (kimber team mach 2 and the dan wesson) about 1600.00 guns. If you spend over a grand and have to buy special mags send the gun back. Lol. 

I kinda agree with HKdan. But you sound like youre a "metal gun" kinda guy. If the 1911 route doesnt suit youre needs you may check out a CZ97 or a Sig 45. (The CZ is on the same site as dan wesson...which you probly know, but i will tell you from experience, it is one of the nicest shooting most comfy feeling 45s ive ever shot- plus it holds 10 vs 7 or 8)


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll have to check out the other recommendations, but I'd like a 1911 I can shoot because I've had my old 1911 so long without firing the damn thing that it's put an itch in me - I also know some nice gun smiths and custom finish artists out here that I think could turn a more ordinary full sized 1911 into something unique for me.

I appreciate the comments and input...as far as having good taste. Thanks for the compliment, I tried to do a lot of research before asking any questions and I figure when it comes down to it you may as well go for quality on an item that's going to last your life time if you care for it properly, usually that means price too.

I've decided to go with the Springer Loaded and have found a dealer with 20 or so of the Dan Wesson's in stock who I convinced to put one off to the side for me - so I'll be purchasing both. 

Next purchase is going to actually be a mint condition Winchester 30 30 from the 60's at an excellent price, but after that it's back to hand guns and I'm having a lot of trouble finding anything California legal that interests me more than a good looking 1911.

You know you've got a gun habit when you're down to nothing but a pair of sandals and think to yourself "Damn this money could be going towards a new gun" as you pop some money on a new pair of Dan Post boots.


----------

